# Can I rent my personal car to an Uber driver?



## NYC Newber (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a 2013 Volkswagen Passat in NYC that is sitting around unused. I'm wondering if it is possible and/or worth the trouble of setting it up to rent to an Uber driver.

Does Uber allow this sort of transaction? If so, what steps will I have to take to make this happen (registration, insurance, etc.)? 

I am not an Uber driver and don't have a TLC license. Any advice relating to this matter would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

NYC Newber said:


> I have a 2013 Volkswagen Passat in NYC that is sitting around unused. I'm wondering if it is possible and/or worth the trouble of setting it up to rent to an Uber driver.
> 
> Does Uber allow this sort of transaction? If so, what steps will I have to take to make this happen (registration, insurance, etc.)?
> 
> I am not an Uber driver and don't have a TLC license. Any advice relating to this matter would be greatly appreciated!


No you need to be a TLC company to do that.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyrecar.com you post your rate they take care of the rest.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

But their cars are prohibited from Uber and you can be deactivated for using them! They aren't even legally allowed to say Uber accepts their cars


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> But their cars are prohibited from Uber and you can be deactivated for using them! They aren't even legally allowed to say Uber accepts their cars


False


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> False
> True. I actually have a copy of the court order and I have the email from Uber saying it. I'll post the email shortly


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Want to see my Uber email.

Dear xxxxx,

We are happy to inform you that Drivingubernlyft is full of false information, everything Uber does is under scrutiny, if a court order forced this company out of business, it would have been on the front page.

Uber on
Habib


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Want to see my Uber email.
> 
> Dear xxxxx,
> 
> ...


Why don't you ask them? Or is this really James who keeps pretending he is a founder


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

But I'm happy to upload the order for the world to see is that what you want? I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> Why don't you ask them? Or is this really James who keeps pretending he is a founder


Lol I use my own car but have looked at renting from them but decided not to, breeze on the other hand Uber does not allow, hyrecar has been. Nice try though with your "court order"


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> But I'm happy to upload the order for the world to see is that what you want? I'm happy to oblige.


I would love that but doubt it ever happens.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> But I'm happy to upload the order for the world to see is that what you want? I'm happy to oblige.


Ahh I see why you have come to the conclusion you have, even though your court order is fake you asked about rental cars.

Uber allows leased vehicles, they even work with leasing companies. A service like hyrecar is a short term lease not a rental company, while yes basically the same thing they have different designations.

I know Uber has frowned against people using breeze, when they were designating their cars as rentals, you know what they do now? They lease their vehicles.

You are uninformed, your letter to an Uber underling means nothing.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> I would love that but doubt it ever happens.


Here is the order part


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Ahh I see why you have come to the conclusion you have, even though your court order is fake you asked about rental cars.
> 
> Uber allows leased vehicles, they even work with leasing companies. A service like hyrecar is a short term lease not a rental company, while yes basically the same thing they have different designations.
> 
> ...


Well I just posted the order and hyrecar doesn't lease you the vehicle. It is a rental. They even use rental insurance. But why believe me, ask Uber directly and see for yourself


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Ahh I see why you have come to the conclusion you have, even though your court order is fake you asked about rental cars.
> 
> Uber allows leased vehicles, they even work with leasing companies. A service like hyrecar is a short term lease not a rental company, while yes basically the same thing they have different designations.
> 
> ...


Appreciate you so courageously supporting HyreCar but the truth is the truth as you see from the oder's excerpt. Hopefully Uber doesn't find out you used them...that would suck for you.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> Appreciate you so courageously supporting HyreCar but the truth is the truth as you see from the oder's excerpt. Hopefully Uber doesn't find out you used them...that would suck for you.


Lol I have never used them, I have no need to but nice reading comprehension.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

I know I am resurrecting this thread but perhaps it needs updating.

I have been using hyrecar to rent my 4 cars to Uber and Lyft drivers for months flawlessly. I work closely with a Lyft mentor and Uber rep to help get each driver approved with the vehicle. Things have changed since this order, but the order only preventd hyrecar from advertising that Uber and Lyft officially approve their platform. That is not the same as Uber or Lyft saying they will not allow cars rented through hyrecar to be used for Uber or Lyft. If the car and driver meet the requirements, (Year of car, condition, drivers name on insurance etc.) then Uber and Lyft MUST allow them. They have no choice. Hyrecar would sue and it would be an easy win.

The ONLY reason Uber or Lyft try to publicly claim hyrecar cars can not be used is that hyrecar competes directly with their partnerships with rental companies and auto manufacturers, which is pretty ****ing evil.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NYC Newber said:


> I have a 2013 Volkswagen Passat in NYC that is sitting around unused. I'm wondering if it is possible and/or worth the trouble of setting it up to rent to an Uber driver.
> 
> Does Uber allow this sort of transaction? If so, what steps will I have to take to make this happen (registration, insurance, etc.)?
> 
> I am not an Uber driver and don't have a TLC license. Any advice relating to this matter would be greatly appreciated!


I can see it now :
Uber driver fleeing from a 5 car pileup,leaving 4 bleeding unconscious passengers in YOUR CAR.

Got good insurance ?
Have a good lawyer on retainer ?

He's back in the "old country" before you find out about it.


----------

